# 2005 GHG Full bodies?



## H20fowl (Aug 11, 2004)

Does anyone know when these hit the shelves? Does anyone know what they even look like yet? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Miller (Mar 2, 2002)

A lot of dealers have dropped the GHG decoys.I personally think they are an inferior decoy with a nice paint job.The dealers must agree as there isn't a heck of a lot of money in selling decoys and how much time do you really want to put into returns? I've been told the 2005's are even worse in regards to durability.


----------



## H20fowl (Aug 11, 2004)

Interesting.....What do you people know about the final approach full bodies? I am not looking to start a debate just trying to narrow my options down.


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

Miller said:


> A lot of dealers have dropped the GHG decoys.I personally think they are an inferior decoy with a nice paint job.The dealers must agree as there isn't a heck of a lot of money in selling decoys and how much time do you really want to put into returns? I've been told the 2005's are even worse in regards to durability.


Let me guess, Scheels employee.

The decoys are hitting the stores now(except for Scheels), so be looking for them soon. I have seen and handled the new Canadas as well as the mallards and was impressed with the new motion bases, they are supposed to move in 5 mph winds. As far as looks, nearly the same as last year just a better paint job. Nice stuff.


----------



## purepower (Sep 11, 2004)

personally i have not had any problems with my ghg fullbodies, there last years models, havent had any paint rub off, havent broken any foot bases, i have yet to see how to break one of these decoys, if u guys really want to see durability watch the outtakes on fallin skies 2, if thats not proof i dont know what is!


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

purepower said:


> personally i have not had any problems with my ghg fullbodies, there last years models, havent had any paint rub off, havent broken any foot bases, i have yet to see how to break one of these decoys, if u guys really want to see durability watch the outtakes on fallin skies 2, if thats not proof i dont know what is!


So your saying you got the only durable ghg's from last years batch?


----------



## purepower (Sep 11, 2004)

nope, im just saying that if there taken care of theyll last, cuz yes it is nice to have a decoy that will survive beatings, but after spenind so much money on them y would u just start throwing them around like there nothing, i think thats most of the problem with them, because there not the flexible big feet that every one is used to so they treat them the same way and thats how the things break. kinda think of it this way would u treat hardcores the same way u would bigfeet???? prolly not cuz there more xpensive, and there made of hard plastic kinda like GHG are made of hard plastic.


----------



## quackattack (Sep 27, 2003)

I'm not trying 2 bash GHG in anyways, seeing as they are the only fullbodies that I hunt with, but I have personally seen someone hold a GHG 2 feet off the ground and drop it flat on the footbase, and the footbase broke, I would hardly call that durable. :eyeroll: 
Why can't we just get a decoy with the durability of the a Bigfoot and the look of a GHG for a decent price?? That would be Ideal, but I don't see it happening anytime soon.


----------



## bratlabs (Mar 11, 2005)

There isnt any GHG and Avery stuff in the Bass Pro fall catalog, all FA stuff. Did BP stop selling Avery and GHG stuff or what?


----------



## SDNDhtr (Apr 29, 2005)

the new ghgs are out in the cabelas fall preview. they have jacked up the price another $10 from last year and that makes me a little angry, but i am still debating about buying a dzn. i already own a dzn ghgs, and yes they arent as durable as the foots but they look great and i take very good care of them. i dont really want to mix foots with ghgs. so im at a toss up. i will prolly buy 12 more.


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

bratlabs said:


> There isnt any GHG and Avery stuff in the Bass Pro fall catalog, all FA stuff. Did BP stop selling Avery and GHG stuff or what?


Nope, look on their website they are on there.


----------



## Miller (Mar 2, 2002)

I'm only stating my experience with them.All of the decoy damage I had was in the trailer while en route that I know of.We take good care of them. The bases are a bad idea, why use cheap thin plastic?I've used bigfoots for too long without a problem so when multiple decoys break during a season its a shock.I was told that Scheels and Gander Mountain weren't carrying them.I don't know why everyone has to get so defensive over a decoy so many people have had problems with?



> Why can't we just get a decoy with the durability of the a Bigfoot and the look of a GHG for a decent price??


Bingo!

Really though, buy what you want but beware of anything that comes from China.


----------



## WI_LabLover (Jul 19, 2005)

I was hunting in below zero weather last year, picked up my '04 GHG FB and the neck/insert litterally snapped off. Avery was kind enough to say they'd replace it but I had to find my original reciept. Unfortunately I couldn't find it and the retailer wasn't able to search by name or anything.

I just spent another $1,200 or so on new GHG equipment. If the new FB with motion bases give me any problems, I'll be the first to yell and post from here to Nantucket. Then, you'll see dekes on Ebay and I'll go 100% with Bigfoot. I'm only giving Avery another chance cause I love their looks and a lot of the pro's swear by them (yes, I know they get discounts/incentives).

But, when it's all said and done, I'd rather have tough durable gear that can stand up to the rigors of what we do.


----------



## bratlabs (Mar 11, 2005)

mallardhunter, It looks like Bass Pro and Avery have clashed. Heres a post from Avery forum:

Bill Cooksey 
Member 
Member # 2

posted July 28, 2005 04:06 PM 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Guys,

I am going to post an excerpt from a post Tom Matthews made recently in which he references a situation with one of our largest customers. This may provide some insight into our business practices.

Tom Matthews Quote:
I'm sorry, but buying NeoTubs directly from Avery is not going to happen because Avery has wholesale customers that offer them. If these retailers cannot get the job done, then we will pick up where they leave off. In other words, we will sell them only in "last resort" situations.

Avery is a wholesale manufacturer, and even though we could profit greatly selling direct to the consumer (you guys) we would be competing with our customers (retailers like Cabela's, Mack's and your favorite local hunting store) which I was raised to believe is a business "sin". If you have wondered why our products are not in certain major catalog retailers this year, it is due to their lack of understanding of the word "mutual". We have always held to a strict "wholesale only" sales policy designed to protect our customers (the retailers), but one of our biggest customers copied several of our products in 2004 and sold them to their customers (you guys) at reduced prices right next to ours. This was not only an insult of phenomenal proportion, but to us it was a major indicator of this retailer's ongoing internal problems and long-rumored financial troubles. When they would not agree to discontinue their desperate and overt practice of product copying for 2005, we regretfully passed on their business; this has proven to be the right decision for Avery even though we have lost some very nice distribution locations. Even still, Avery refuses to compete with its customers so our stance is simple: we will not sell direct to consumers (you guys) if they will not copy our products and compete with us. Anyone who cannot understand this principle does not understand loyalty and team work, and Avery cannot work that way.

Sounds like someones pouting because Averys got a little comp..


----------



## WI_LabLover (Jul 19, 2005)

On one hand, it does sound like pouting. But on the other hand, I've got to believe that an agreement was in place and the retailer did not live up to that agremeent. If so, that's just not cool.

When we put profits before our commitment and given word, we're no better than a park avenue huckster sling'in Rolex knock offs (IMHO).


----------



## bratlabs (Mar 11, 2005)

I agree with you on the agreement part. The coping of several of their products is what got me. Do they think they invented all this stuff? They knocked off other peoples stuff just like someone else is doing to them. I use to swear by Averys stuff but with all the pissing and moaning they do when someone disagrees with them, I might have to start buying other dekes.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

> I use to swear by Averys stuff but with all the pissing and moaning they do when someone disagrees with them, I might have to start buying other dekes.


Thats right on!


----------



## Shu (Oct 21, 2003)

Every major retailer tries to do the private label dance on the backs of their vendors who create and market the initial products so Avery is not alone.


----------



## ndwaterfowler (May 22, 2005)

So are they trying to say that there is no similarity between the new GHG Pro-Grade and the Hardcore wire base system that has been in place for many years?????? Sounds like the pot calling the kettle black.....

:fiddle:


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

i think avery will still do just fine, i mean with the amount of products that they make, and the number of places selling the stuff, dropping basspro isnt gonna take them under. i personally try to avoid buying avery and ghg stuff if i can, they seem to have taken over some of the areas that individual brands used to specialize in. such as the full body goose dekes, big foot ruled the market, and rightfully so, they made a great product and thats all they did, but now ghg probably sells as many if not more fb's. and their layout blinds, final approach is still a big name, but im sure they did much better before the finisher and the migrator came along. and every year they seem to branch into something else. now they have duck decoys, field and water. g&h, flambeau, carry lite, herters/cabelas, all im sure take hits from this. because they dont make everything like avery does. i walk into hunting stores, and especially places like walmart and fleet farm, at least half of the stuff i see says avery on it, decoy bags, weights, string, calls, gun cases, decoys, anything you would ever really need waterfowl hunting except for a gun and a dog, it wasnt like that a few years ago. sure i have some avery stuff too, stuff i got on sale, but if there is something i plan to buy, and there is a brand other than avery that specializes on that product for a similar price, i'll usually get that. i guess you could say i dont like to feed the monster. im just ranting my opinion here, im not saying there is anything wrong with anything avery makes, im just saying i feel better giving my money to the smaller company making one product than the big one that makes everything.


----------



## WI_LabLover (Jul 19, 2005)

Yeah, I agree with you guys. I too would rather support the smaller or "local" OEM that specializes in gear if they're quality is near to what I like to see.

I had Tom Matthews contact me about a problem awhile back and the fact that the Presdient of Avery took time out to read my post and responded was refreshing. Now, however, we'll just have to see how their new goose dekes hold up. I told the owner of the guide service I guide for part time that I'm kinda nervous about the new motion bases as I've seen several posts that are kinda negative on them. Looks of course are fantastic but I guess you've got to be real careful with them.

Hey, at 03:30 or 04:00 in the morning the only thing I'm real careful with is my hot cup of coffee! We'll just have to wait and see how they do this season.

Like someone else said, if Bigfoot made something that looked as good or as near as good, I think they'd be flying off the shelves. Maybe we should contact them and see if they have any design changes planned for '06? Then again, I also believe that if you're calling is right on, you can pull them in with just about anything  .


----------



## chrispbrown27 (Jul 29, 2005)

I personally have liked the looks of almost every decoy ghg has come up with, but they seem to be everywhere and it kinda gets annoying. Like someone else said, every store you go into, every catalog you look at, and every waterfowl hunting forum or website you go to you see these guys. I am a member of their forum but all it turns into is one big commercial for avery! Now there is nothing wrong with these guys praising their products but it gets ridiculous. I understand that it is their forum, but I am also a member at American waterfowlers and its the same thing there! The way I look at it is this: if their product is that superior then why not let the product speak for itself? I will continue to buy ghg products because of the great looks of them and the fair price (on some products, not all) but I could live without the constant baggering.


----------



## H20fowl (Aug 11, 2004)

When are this dekes going to hit the stores?


----------



## fox412 (Mar 18, 2005)

I was told by a guy at sportsmans they would be in this week.


----------



## H20fowl (Aug 11, 2004)

Fox,
That is funny...I was told the same thing 2 weeks ago from them. I guess they get here when they get here.


----------



## fox412 (Mar 18, 2005)

yeah thats what I was told 2 weeks ago too. Then last friday they said they would be in this Wednesday. We'll see. I want to check out the motion bases My father in law put his name on a dozen of the elites if we like the bases. Good lord I am so ready to get in the field and knock down a few honkers I'm about to go nuts. I got the mud on the blind this weekend, the camo fourwheeler cover ready and the dekes out. Good huntin.


----------



## Scatterwood (Mar 15, 2004)

Ace Hardware in Sioux Falls has them in stock if you guys don't want to wait


----------



## ndwaterfowler (May 22, 2005)

Cabela's in East Grand has a bunch as well.

:beer:


----------



## H20fowl (Aug 11, 2004)

What about are they running this year? I was told the fully flocked was at $189, is that correct?


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

I was in Cabela's over the weekend and they had them priced at 179.99


----------



## ndwaterfowler (May 22, 2005)

The fully flocked were $179, the pro-grade were $159 and the hunter series were $139.


----------



## Chris-ND (Nov 27, 2003)

The Fully Flocked GHG's at Cabela's in EGF are 2004 models. Chris-ND.


----------



## fox412 (Mar 18, 2005)

H2O sportsmans has them in now I can't remember the price but they will match anyones regular price for them.


----------



## geeseslayer (Mar 31, 2005)

Ya these decoys are nice and wont shine but you cant stack them all in a trailer or decoy bags without tearing the felt off the bodies. Personally I think they are a waist of money. GO BUY SOM HIGDONS.


----------

